# A period question



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

My wife mentioned to me the other day that she has noticed on a couple of occasions, that her flow during her period seemed to be less when we had a lot of sex just prior to it. I figured I would ask on here if anyone has noticed this as well? 

Since the birth of our youngest daughter she has had a very heavy flow but not a lot of sex. Now that we are into it a lot more she found it strange. Could it be from the extra testosterone? Or just a normal biological action?

I jokingly said we should conduct a lifelong study and screw like rabbits the week prior to her period so she could save $$ on hygiene products. She didn't disagree.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

No idea. I switched to a sexbot....

Sounds like a fun theory to test!&#55357;&#56833; Definitely interested in responses on this one. I know sex is beneficial on many levels. Maybe this is another perk?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

What extra testosterone? :scratchhead:

Uterine contractions during orgasm can potentially expel more fluid at once, so the duration could end up being a day or two shorter. Flow can slow down during sex, but that often depends on the position.

I've noticed no lasting effects, personally.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

No sex during the period itself. Just the testosterone absorbed through the vaginal wall or taken internally (bjtc). The days leading up to her period.
She noticed it one month and discounted the idea. The following month she was out of town so no sex leading up to it and heavy flow. This month lots of sex and light flow.... She's thinking she sees a pattern forming. We will be testing her theory more (I hope). I'm hoping for a long test procedure to confirm her hypothoses.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

All I can say is I need to start testing the affects of super frequent sex on everything. Don't really care about the results!&#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> All I can say is I need to start testing the affects of super frequent sex on everything. Don't really care about the results!��
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Like if a burger taste better during sex.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Mr.Fisty said:


> Like if a burger taste better during sex.


And after and before &#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

badsanta said:


> Odds are no sex prior to her period was associated with being stressed. Thus sex prior to her period would indicate little stress.


:iagree:

There are quite a few reasons for why her flow may fluctuate, stress being one of them. It will also change after childbirth(heavy right after and then slowly get back to 'normal') and if she is breastfeeding, that can also have an effect. The sex itself won't change anything about her flow. My husband and I have had times where we have lots of sex and times where we have had less sex, but it never changed anything in regards to how heavy my period was.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

thenub said:


> No sex during the period itself. Just the testosterone absorbed through the vaginal wall or taken internally (bjtc). The days leading up to her period.
> She noticed it one month and discounted the idea. The following month she was out of town so no sex leading up to it and heavy flow. This month lots of sex and light flow.... She's thinking she sees a pattern forming. We will be testing her theory more (I hope). I'm hoping for a long test procedure to confirm her hypothoses.


Hmm, if there's a pattern, it would be earlier in her cycle. 

What is a period? It's the lining of the uterus that builds up each month in anticipation of being a cozy home for a fertilized egg. It is shed each month when there is no fertilized egg. So the amount that her uterus is shedding during her period would not be affected by something that occurs a few days prior to her period starting, because that lining has been built up all month and has to go. It might be affected by something she was doing during the _weeks _prior when her lining was developing. 

Correlation does not equal causation.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Drat, A07 and Nora, you should have let the men continue to guess. I found it entertaining!


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm still going to test the theory. I just won't let her in on the info gathered here


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

thenub said:


> I'm still going to test the theory. I just won't let her in on the info gathered here


The more orgasms she has during her period, the faster it is over. FACT!


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

*passes out...*


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> The more orgasms she has during her period, the faster it is over. FACT!


Not for everyone. :-/


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I've never noticed any difference, but then I wasn't really thinking about it.

Happy to test it out over a few months and report back though! Roflol!


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Having orgasms reduces cramping and gets rid of the period crankiness.

I know that from masturbating during my period. There's a day during my period where I feel _super_ sexy.

I don't have intercourse during my period.

OP, is the testosterone your wife is getting, in your semen? (I didn't know semen had a lot of testosterone in it.)


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Maricha75 said:


> Not for everyone. :-/


I have to remember to always include a disclaimer "except Maricha"


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

thenub said:


> My wife mentioned to me the other day that she has noticed on a couple of occasions, that her flow during her period seemed to be less when we had a lot of sex just prior to it. I figured I would ask on here if anyone has noticed this as well?


Not for me but what I experience is that during the act, the red stops almost completely. Weird science!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

How many are interested in a proper biological answer (from a developmental biologist's perspective). Oh never mind. I will back away slowly.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

thenub said:


> My wife mentioned to me the other day that she has noticed on a couple of occasions, that her flow during her period seemed to be less when we had a lot of sex just prior to it. I figured I would ask on here if anyone has noticed this as well?
> 
> Since the birth of our youngest daughter she has had a very heavy flow but not a lot of sex. Now that we are into it a lot more she found it strange. Could it be from the extra testosterone? Or just a normal biological action?
> 
> I jokingly said we should conduct a lifelong study and screw like rabbits the week prior to her period so she could save $$ on hygiene products. She didn't disagree.




"Periods. What is normal?" This was my W Gynocologist answer to my W questions concerning her now different cycles as she ages. Periods are never normal because there is never really a normal chart to track. Each woman is different. 

She needs to see her Gynocologist. Get some tests done. Assure there are no issues such as cysts on the ovaries. My wife just had a cyst removed from a ovary. Her periods are all over the map now. Age 42.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

intheory said:


> OP, is the testosterone your wife is getting, in your semen? (I didn't know semen had a lot of testosterone in it.)


It is one of those crafted brews you over pay for. Fermenting takes some time.


----------



## Waits4Mr.Right (Oct 29, 2011)

Never had sex during my period and not sure I want to. I've discussed getting on the pill but my boyfriend thinks I shouldn't have to. He's had a vasectomy, so he couldn't understand my reasoning. Couldn't understand I feel dirty during this time, but horny as hell!


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

will never be able to test it ...

she is like a rock 10 days before the period and 10 days after it ....

she said I can have it with time left ...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm happy my H doesn't mind the red, he's all for it...."just get a towel woman!".... I have noticed if I get turned on...(unless it is a gusher day...we're not going there!)... but it seems to slow down.. or is at least pinkishly replaced with juices..


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

During peri menopause, periods become a whole new situation. The typical five day flow can turn into eight days. And, because the basilar layer of the endometrium becomes less stable during this time of life the flow can be very unusual. Before and after my wife is comfortable but not during that week. I'm cool with it since she has never subjected our marriage to a sexless marriage.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

My wife has seen her I gynocologist he gave her a prescription to regulate her flow. Maybe the medication works better some months than others.

She says she gets horny during her period but doesn't feel sexy, so I know I'm out of luck for 5 or 6 days a month.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

I spot for a couple of days or even up to a week before my period actually starts, and it's annoying as hell. I just want to get it over with, and those couple of days just prolong things. However, I've noticed if my husband and I have good hard sex once the spotting starts, it will bring on my period much faster. I've also noticed if we have sex during my period, the bleeding lasts fewer days. 

Don't know why!


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm pretty sure she is premenopausal now. She got her period on the 9th of Dec. and again on Christmas Day. 
Looks like I'm shut down for a while.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

.?


----------

